# something to do for Xmas/NYE?



## carly11 (Sep 22, 2011)

*** Christmas and New Years Eve at Rimba Resort ***

This year Rimba Resort is staying open all the way through to January and we don’t fancy spending Christmas or New Years Eve on our own!!

For our Christmas/NYE packages please keep reading…

Christmas at Rimba Resort 

24th December - 27th December 2011

The package: 

4 days, 3 nights’ accommodation

3 meals a day

Return land transfer from Singapore to Tanjung Leman Jetty

Return boat transfer from Tanjung Leman to Rimba Resort

Champagne Reception on Christmas morning

A full traditional Christmas dinner with all the trimmings

An appearance from Father Christmas with a present for all the children 
(Please be aware that his Reindeers are unlikely to make it this year but Father Christmas often uses a speed boat when visiting Sibu and the surrounding islands anyway!)

A Christmas Quiz with weekend voucher giveaways

A selection of Christmas films on the big screen

15% tax and service

You’ll notice that we haven’t specified a night for a Christmas party as it’s the festive season…
the bar will be open every night until the last guest goes to bed and with the staff in the festive mood who knows what will happen!


Twin Sharing: SG$ 470 per person

Single Occupancy: SG$513 per person

Triple Sharing: SG$ 453 per person

Island Suite: SG$513 per person

Children:

7-14 yrs: RM 662/SG$ 276 per child

3-6 yrs: RM 524/SG$ 219 per child

Children under 3 – Free of Charge

New Years Eve at Rimba Resort 

30th December 2011 – 2nd January 2012


The package: 

4 days, 3 nights’ accommodation

3 meals a day
Return land transfer from Singapore to Tanjung Leman

Return boat transfer from Tanjung Leman to Rimba Resort

New Years Eve quiz with weekend voucher giveaways

Post quiz - Champagne Reception on New Year’s Eve followed by a big Rimba style party to welcome in the NYE 
(countdown included!)

New Years Day Brunch and a Bloody Mary- 11.00am-3pm to help with the hangover!!

15% Tax and Service

Twin Sharing: SG$ 470 per person

Single Occupancy: SG$513 per person

Triple Sharing: SG$ 453 per person

Island Suite: SG$513 per person

Children:

7-14 yrs: SG$ 276 per child

3-6 yrs: SG$ 219 per child

Children under 3 – Free of Charge




Want to stay a bit longer over Christmas or NYE? We’d love to have you… and to show you just how much we’ve put together a couple of discounted packages!

For an extra SG$ 170 (Adults, twin sharing) per person you can stay for two extra nights…

This includes:

Everything that is included in the Christmas or NYE package plus 2 extra nights’ accommodation!

December 23rd – December 28th 2011 or December 24th – December 29th 2011
Or
December 28th 2011 – January 2nd 2012


Twin Sharing: SG$ 640 per person

Single Occupancy: SG$705 per person

Triple Sharing: SG$ 613 per person

Island Suite: SG$705 per person

Children:

7-14 yrs: SG$ 364 per child

3-6 yrs: SG$ 276 per child

Children under 3 – Free of Charge

And finally for the Rimba Fans who just can’t get enough…… 



Christmas + New Years Eve at Rimba Resort 

This includes:

Everything in the Christmas and NYE packages plus 3 extra nights’ accommodation! (10 days, 9 nights’ accommodation)

December 24th 2011 – January 2nd 2012

Twin Sharing: SG$ 1064 per person

Single Occupancy: SG$1,178 per person

Triple Sharing: SG$ 1,020 per person

Island Suite: SG$1,178 per person

Children:

7-14 yrs: SG$ 597 per child

3-6 yrs: SG$ 445 per child

Children under 3 – Free of Charge


For more information or to make a booking please email Carly on [email protected] resortmalaysia . com

We look forward to hearing from you…

The Rimba Resort Crew x
Please find attached our weather warning


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

This should be in the classified section ..


----------

